# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Singapore  (Σιγκαπούρη)

## mastrokostas

Το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακο σταυροδρόμι .Εδώ ,δεν υπάρχει ναυτικός που να μην έχει σταματήσει ,έστω και για πετρέλαια .Απίθανο μέρος !Ο παράδεισος των αγορών .

http://www.mpa.gov.sg/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ονομαστή αγορά από παλιά...
Μια παλιά φωτογραφία της ράδας έχουμε σε άλλο θέμα



> Κι αφού ο mastrokostas μας έδειξε τι έλεγε στους ναυτικούς η ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη ενός βαποριού σε΄ένα μακρινό λιμάνι και πιο πριν μας έδειξε μια εικόνα της κίτρινης θάλασσας στην ...Καραϊβική. Να του αφιερώσω μια εικόνα από την κίτρινη θάλασσα (λίγο παραπάνω) από το λιμάνι της Σιγκαπούρης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σιγκαπούρη είναι σημαντικό ναυτιλιακό σταυροδρόμια και φυσικό είναι να συνωστίζονται πολλά βαπόρια. Να διορθώσω το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μια και η φωτογραφία δείχνει *μία* από τις ράδες μαι και υπάρχουν πολλές ανάλογα με το καράβι. Η μεγάλη κίνηση σε συνδυασμό με τα νησάκια το κάνουν δύσκολο λιμάνι.

Για να καταλάβουμε γιατί λέμε ας δούμε το παρακάτω επικόλλημα* που δείχνει ένα μεγάλο τμήμα από το λιμάνι, τους διαύλους (fairways) και μερικές από τις ράδες όπως και την ονομασία της ράδας ανάλογα με τον τύπο του βαποριού:
Singaporemap.jpg

*Ανήκει στην Οδηγία προς Ναυτιλλομένους του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου 1847 του 2008 (http://www.ukho.gov.uk/amd/wnm%5C200...5C15wknm08.pdf)

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο AWWέχω κάτσει κάνα μήνα ραδα ,περιμένοντας να ξεκινήσουμε ταξίδια στην περιοχή το 1992 .Και στις δυο από βαθιά AWPA- AWPBθυμάμαι ήταν γεμάτο μπαριζες

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλημέρα φίλε μαστροκώστα. Ένα μήνα ράδα? πρέπει να πέρασες καλά εκεί?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γενικά είναι ένα αστυνομικό κράτος και με αυστηρούς νόμους.
Αν είναι να μείνει καιρό το βαπόρι έχει πολλά μέρη να δεις και έξω από την πόλη της Σιγκαπούρης. Καμια φορά λίγο κιτς αλλά πολλές φορές εξωτικά μέρη.
Σχεδόν μέσα στο λιμάνι ένα νησάκι τη Sentosa που είναι κάτι σαν Ασιατική ντισνεϋλαντ με θεματικά πάρκα ξενοδοχεία κ.λπ.. Αξίζει να πας με το τελεφερίκ που βλέπεις πανοραμικά το λιμάνι.
SINGAPORE3.jpg

SINGAPORE4.jpg

----------


## k_chris

to pasir pagack phgaineme me ta 8hria ths costamare (9500 teus) kai eimastan ta mona ellhnika baporia pou dename ekei. bgainame exw me tous ntalikerhdes kai htan h monh fora sth zwh mou pou me anebase odhgos lewforeiou xwris eishthrio sta xeria mou ekane xenaghsh kai mou ypedeixe pou na katebw kai poia merh na episkey8w. meta apo tetoia antimetwpish ti allo na peis?  a kai mia fora kapnizame se mia gwnia perimenontas taxi. apo panw mas eixe tampelitsa 1000 sing.dollars fine gia kapnisma alla poios koita panw  :Smile:  afou petaxame kai ta apotsigara sto dromo sa kaloi ellhnes hr8e ena cop kai oxi mono de mas erhxe to prosthmo (para mia kalh parathrhsh) mas esthle kai se piatsa taxi.

einai fantastikoi an8rwpoi. kai mia fantastikh xwra opou oloi miloun agglika kai dexontai amer. dollars (ektos apo to shopping center mustafa 24 wro serxice) paradeisos

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γενικά τα πρόστιμα πέφτουν εκέι για το παραμικρό παλιότερα επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα αλλά απαγορευίοταν να πετάξεοις κάτω τη γόπα αλλά είχε σε κάθε κολόνα ...σταχτοδοχείο! Με τους ξένους είναι γενικά ελαστικοί και φιλόξενοι.

Όπως είπε και ο mastrokostas είναι παράδεισος των αγορών από ηλεκτρικά είδη μέχρι προϊόντα χειροτεχνίας αν και για τα δεύτερα πρέπει να ψάξεις καλά γιατί κυκλοφορούν πολλά "μαιμού" βιομηχανικής παραγωγής (σαν αυτά που πουλάνε κι εδώ τα ...κινέζικα) αλλά μπορείς να βρεις πραγματικά έργα τέχνης.
SINGAPOREmarket.jpg

Υπάρχουν και υπαίθριοι πωλητές που μπορείς να βρεις από φρούτα (εξωτικά και κοινά) μέχρι διάφορα ...ζώα μαγειρεμένα να πωλούνται σε υπαίθριες καντίνες (κάτι σαν τα δικά μας "βρώμικα" αλλά με διάφορα ...κρεατικά).
SINGAPOREmarket2.jpg SINGAPOREmarket3.jpg

Kadina.jpg




Την τελευταία φωτογραφία την έχω κι αλλού αλλά τη βάζω κι εδώ για την πληρότητα της απάντησης.

----------


## mastropanagos

κατι πιο συγχρονο απο τη Σιγκαπουρη..ετυχε να ξεμπαρκαρω απο εκει περσι...
DSC00547 (Custom).JPG

DSC00549 (Custom).JPG

DSC00555 (Custom).JPG

DSC00559 (Custom).JPG

DSC00573 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μερικες ακομα απο τη πολη της Σιγκαπουρης...
DSC00561 (Custom).JPG
DSC00562 (Custom).JPG
DSC00563 (Custom).JPG
DSC00569 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπέροχο πραγματικά μέρος !Έχω κάνει δυο χρονιές εκεί embarkation ,και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ένα από τα ποιο ωραία , καθαρά και ασφαλή μέρει που έχω παει .
Θυμάμαι πρώτη μέρα που βγήκαμε με κάτι φίλους , πήγαμε σε έναν κεντρικό δρόμο να πάρουμε ταξί .κουνούσαμε τα χέρια μας τα ποδια ,αλλα δεν σταματούσε κανένα ,και ας  ήταν άδεια .Μας πλησιάζει ένας κιτρινόμαυρος και μας λεει ...αν θέλετε ταξί, πρέπει να πατε λίγο ποιο κάτω που υπάρχει πιάτσα .Στην μέση του δρόμου απαγορεύετε να σταματήσουν .Και μου ήρθε κατευθείαν η εικόνα της Αθήνας ,που φρενάρει απότομα μπροστά σου ο ταξιτζής για να πάρει διπλή .

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ είναι το passenger terminal .Ρίξε μια ματιά και θα καταλάβετε .Μια λεπτομέρεια , τα βαπόρια δεν κατέβαζαν σκάλα για τους επιβάτες , διότι έχει φυσούνες όπως στα αεροδρόμια για τα αεροπλάνα .

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυτο με τα ταξι που ειπες το εζησα και εγω mastrokosta στη Σιγκαπουρη...πραγματικα μια πολη πολυ καθαρη και αυτο που μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση ειναι ενα περιστατικο σε μια καφετερια που καθομουν οταν απο ενα αλλο τραπεζι παιρνει ο αερας τη αποδειξη και τοτε ξαφνκα αυτος που καθοταν εκει ετρεξε σαν τρελος να τη πιασει,επειδη μου εκανε εντυπωση ρωτησα το σερβιτορο γιατι το εκανε αυτο και μου ειπε οτι αμα τον εβλεπε καποιος αστυνομικος θα του εδινε προστιμο,ε απο εκεινη την ωρα προσεχα συνεχως μην φυγει η δικια μου αποδειξη.. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό.mastropanago και πολυ κατατοπιστικές οι πληροφορίες mastrokosta για να πάρουμε και εμείς μία ιδέα για το τι θα συναντήσουμε σε κανα μήνα που θα βρεθούμε εκεί.  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό.mastropanago και πολυ κατατοπιστικές οι πληροφορίες mastrokosta για να πάρουμε και εμείς μία ιδέα για το τι θα συναντήσουμε σε κανα μήνα που θα βρεθούμε εκεί.


Τι έγινε μπαρκάρεις ??

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα να και κατι φωτο απο τη περιφημη ραδα της!
Φωτο 1 - Η Ραδα.
DSC00642.JPG
Φωτο 2 - Η Ελευθερια....
DSC00668.JPG
Φωτο 3 - Ενα χαρακτηριστικο
DSC00671.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πλωτές παγόδες για τους ...τουρίστες!
Αν και όπως είπες είναι χαρακτηριστικό της αισθητικής τους...
Και κάτι παρόμοιο από Ναό τους (βουδιστικό αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
SingaporeTemple1.jpg
SingaporeTemple2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πιάσαμε τις παραδόσεις τους με αφορμή τα τουριστικά βαρκάκια με διακοσμήσεις που έβαλε ο Eng ας δούμε και μερικές εικόνες από μια γιορτή τους.
Αν πιάσετε Σιγκαπούρη προς τα τέλη του Καλοκαιριού (είναι στον έβδομο σεληνιακό μήνα του ημερολογίου τους οπότε είναι κάτι σαν τις δικές μας κινητές γιορτές και το ραμαζάνι των μουσουλμάνων) εκτός από τα εμπορικά κέντρα και τα μπαράκια κάντε καμιά βόλτα στις γειτονιές τους να δείτε τη "Μέρα των Πνευμάτων"
Πιστέυουν ότι αυτή τη μέρα τα πνεύματα των προγόνων τους γυρνάνε στη γη και βάζουν στους δρόμους τραπεζάκια που καίνε λιβάνια, βάζουν φαγητά και ποτά για να ...φάνε και να πιούνε τα πνεύματα και χάρτινα ομοιώματα από πράγματα που θα χρειαστούν τα πνεύματα (λεφτά, ρούχα κ.λπ.) για να τα κάψουν οι περαστικοί και να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα πνεύματα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι λίγο παλιές αλλά διαβάζοντας στο δίκτυο για να βρω αν γιορτάζεται ακόμα η γιοτή διάβασα ότι τώρα πια καίνε και ομοιώματα από κινητά και πιστωτικές κάρτες!
Επίσης για να διασκεδάζουν τα πνεύματα διοργανώνονται υπαίθριες εκδηλώσεις όπως θεατρικές παραστάσεις και συναυλίες.
GhostDay2.jpg
Ghostday1.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Μια που πιάσαμε τις παραδόσεις τους με αφορμή τα τουριστικά βαρκάκια με διακοσμήσεις που έβαλε ο Eng ας δούμε και μερικές εικόνες από μια γιορτή τους.
> Αν πιάσετε Σιγκαπούρη προς τα τέλη του Καλοκαιριού (είναι στον έβδομο σεληνιακό μήνα του ημερολογίου τους οπότε είναι κάτι σαν τις δικές μας κινητές γιορτές και το ραμαζάνι των μουσουλμάνων) εκτός από τα εμπορικά κέντρα και τα μπαράκια κάντε καμιά βόλτα στις γειτονιές τους να δείτε τη "Μέρα των Πνευμάτων"
> Πιστέυουν ότι αυτή τη μέρα τα πνεύματα των προγόνων τους γυρνάνε στη γη και βάζουν στους δρόμους τραπεζάκια που καίνε λιβάνια, βάζουν φαγητά και ποτά για να ...φάνε και να πιούνε τα πνεύματα και χάρτινα ομοιώματα από πράγματα που θα χρειαστούν τα πνεύματα (λεφτά, ρούχα κ.λπ.) για να τα κάψουν οι περαστικοί και να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα πνεύματα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι λίγο παλιές αλλά διαβάζοντας στο δίκτυο για να βρω αν γιορτάζεται ακόμα η γιοτή διάβασα ότι τώρα πια καίνε και ομοιώματα από κινητά και πιστωτικές κάρτες!
> Επίσης για να διασκεδάζουν τα πνεύματα διοργανώνονται υπαίθριες εκδηλώσεις όπως θεατρικές παραστάσεις και συναυλίες.


Παναγιωτη εχεις απολυτο δικιο, εχω τυχει να ειμαι σε μια τετοια περιοδο στη Σιγκαπουρη. Επισης, εκτος απο αυτα που αναφερεις, ο αντζεντης μας ειπε πως δεν κανει να κυκλοφορειτε μετα τις 0000 και επισης δεν πρεπει σε καμια περιπτωση να βεβιλώσετε τον χωρο οπου βαζουν οι ντοπιοι τις προσφορες. Στο πρωτο λοιπον ο λογος ειναι πως μετα τις 0000 τα πνευματα επισκεπτονται τις προσφορες και στη δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι πως αν βεβιλωσεις μια προσφορα τοτε το σπιτι και η οικογενεια μένει καταραμμενη μεχρι την επομενη φορα που θα γινει η προσφορα. Το ιδιο βεβαια ισχυ και σ' αυτον που κάνει τη πράξη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προφανώς τα λένε για να μην φάει κανένας τις προσφορές αντί για τα πνεύματα. Έχουν μια φοβερή ικανότητα να συνδυάζουν το παλίο με το καινούριο βλέπεις παγόδες δίπλα σε ουρανοξύστες....

ΝΑ δούμε και εμρικές ακόμα από τη Sentosa
Sentosa1.jpg
Sentosa2.jpg



> Γενικά είναι ένα αστυνομικό κράτος και με αυστηρούς νόμους.
> Αν είναι να μείνει καιρό το βαπόρι έχει πολλά μέρη να δεις και έξω από την πόλη της Σιγκαπούρης. Καμια φορά λίγο κιτς αλλά πολλές φορές εξωτικά μέρη.
> Σχεδόν μέσα στο λιμάνι ένα νησάκι τη Sentosa που είναι κάτι σαν Ασιατική ντισνεϋλαντ με θεματικά πάρκα ξενοδοχεία κ.λπ.. Αξίζει να πας με το τελεφερίκ που βλέπεις πανοραμικά το λιμάνι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10484
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10485

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι η Sentosa διακρίνεται δεξιά στοχάρτη στην πρώτη σελίδα δεξιά από τη ράδα AWW και είναι απέναντι από τοι τέρμιναλ των κρουαζιεροπλοίων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το λιμάνι και ράδες του όπως είδαμε είναι πολυσύχναστα με πολλά βαπόρια.

Επίσης έχει και έντονη μαρέα και ρεύματα.

Μπορείτε να δείτε το ύψος της μαρέας εδώhttp://www.mpa.gov.sg/sites/global_n...edictions.page

Και το ρέυμα στις ράδες εδώ http://www.singaporemaritimeportal.c...de_submenu.htm

Αν δεν είστ κοντά στο λιμάνι, για  υπολογίσετε τις ώρες, η ώρα στη Σιγκαπούρη είναι GMT+8. Δηλαδή τώρα που τα γράφω αυτά εκέι είναι 3:00 πμ (ξημερώματα 21 Μαρτίου)
TA_EBA200903210300.gif

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γίνονται λιμενικά έργα στο Pulau Tekong
Περρισσότερες πληροφορίες στη συνημμένη αγγελία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια και είπαμε πιο πριν για το τελεφερίκ που πάει στη Σεντόζα εδώ ένας χάρτης (με αφορμή κάποια λιμενικά έργα στην περιοχή όπως είδαμε στην κεντρική σελίδα) που το δείχνει.

Όπως είδαμε στην κεντρική σελίδα στις 9 Αυγούστου (σε μια εβδομάδα) έχουν την εθνική γιορτή τους και ζητάνε να σημαιοστολιστούν τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι πάντος έχουν φαντασμαγορικές εκδηλώσεις με την αισθητική του κινεζικου πολιτισμού αν θυμάστε την τελετή έναρξης των ολυμπιακών του Πεκίνου κάτι παρόμοιο και μετά είναι και η γιορτή των πνευμάτων που είδαμε πιο πριν.
sentosa.jpg

----------


## dimitris86

> κατι πιο συγχρονο απο τη Σιγκαπουρη..ετυχε να ξεμπαρκαρω απο εκει περσι...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15177
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15178
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15179
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15180
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15181


φιλε μου πραγματικα με συγκινεις.απο εκει ακριβως ξεμπαρκαρα πριν 3μιση μηνες.τα θυμηθηκα σαν να ηταν χθες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να δούμε κι ένα χάρτη με όλες τις ράδες πιο πλήρη από αυτόν στην πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπειδή δεν ταξιδεύω πιά,θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος.Μέχρι το 1980-81 που παιρνούσαμε από Σιγκαπούρη,στη ράδα ανέβαιναν έμποροι που γέμιζαν με τη πραμάτεια τους αλουέδες και καπνιστήριο καθώς και γυναίκες με πρόσχημα ότι πουλάνε κοκακόλες και κιμονό.Κανένας καπετάνιος δεν διανοείτο να τους/τις εμποδίσει διότι απλούστατα αυτοί ήταν κύκλωμα με τις αρχές και δεν θα μπορούσε ούτε να πρατιγάρει ούτε να κάνει οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Τώρα με τα ΙSPS κλπ γινονται τέτοια;

----------


## Leo

Αυτές οι εμπειρίες έχουν παρέλεθει δυστυχώς. Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά παρά μόνο σαν εμπειρίες και αναμνήσεις σε εμάς τους μεγαλύτερους. Ελάχιστα συμβαίνουν και στην ράδα του Κοσισάνγκ (Μπανγκόκ) πια. Όλα οδεύουν προς το τέλος τους, ενώ αναζητήται ένας σύγχρονος Καββαδίας να τα καταβράψει για τις επόμενες γεννιές!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ακόμα ηχούν στα αυτιά μου φράσεις όπως "Παναθηναϊκός,Ολυμπιακός,Καραμανλής,Παπανδρέου  " από τους πιτσικόμηδες ή "εσύ τέλει κιμονό" το παρασύνθημα από τις πόρνες !
Δυό πραματάκια αγορασμένα από εκεί,ένα τιμόνι-καθρέφτης και ένα ρολόι με ένα ιστιοφόρο,στολίζουν το δωμάτιό μου κρατώντας ζωντανές τις μνήμες...

----------


## mastrokostas

Τελευταία φορά βρέθηκα το 1993 και ταξίδευα για αρκετό καιρό εκεί τριγύρω !Από ιστορίες παλιών ναυτικών άκουσα και εγώ τότε για τους πιστικομιδες μικροπωλητές και τις κοκακολούδες !
Καμιά σχέση δεν έχει το τότε με το σήμερα.
Η Σιγκαπούρη είναι ίσως η ανεπτυγμένη πόλη ( νησί ) που έχω επισκεφτεί ever.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Και τότε ήταν πολύ ανεπτυγμένη ,την είχα επισκεφθεί άλλωστε.
Αλλά συνυπήρχαν αυτά που προανέφερα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εμείς ξεκινούσαμε κρουαζιέρες από εκεί, και γι αυτό την επισκεπτόμασταν κάθε εβδομάδα μια και δυο φορές .Αλλά έχω κάτσει και σε δυο μικροεπισκευες , οπότε την γνώρισα πολύ  καλά .
Είναι από τα μέρη που θα ήθελα πολύ να ξανά δω !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε ποιό ήσουν; Eγώ με ένα bulk carrier του Γεωρ.Λιβανού.Έτυχε  να ξεμπαρκάρω από εκεί αλλά και να πάω στο ΠροξενικόΛιμεναρχείο γιά δουλειά του βαποριού.

----------


## mastrokostas

Με Royal Pacific ( βούλιαξε μετά από σύγκρουση στο Malacca strait )το 1992 ,οπου και ξεμπάρκαρα τον Ιούνιο από εκεί ,και επέστρεψα τον Δεκέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς με το Morning Star ,πάλι κρουαζιέρες στην ίδια περιοχή ( Port Kelang , Puget , Pinang ,κτλ) , μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 1993 !

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν ανοίξετε ένα ais, στη Σιγκαπούρη κάνει βόλτες από σήμερα το πιο καυτό......  ταχύπλοο της περσινής σεζόν στο Αιγαίο........*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ζωή ταν ναυτικών στη Σιγκαπούρη τη δεκαετία του 1970
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...mp;autostart=0

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βίντεο με εικόνες από το λιμάνι σήμερα

----------


## george123

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παναγιώτη για το ντοκιμαντέρ. ¶ξιζε πολλά πιστεύω και θα μπορούσε να μας δείξει έστω και στο ελάχιστο τις συνθήκες εκεί κάτω. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε και εμείς ως χώρα να επιδείξουμε προς τα έξω τέτοιες υποδομές. Εντελώς πληροφοριακά να πω πως το ντοκιμαντέρ είναι του 2005.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εχουμε πει ότι σχεδόν κάθε ναυτικός έχει σταματήσει στη Σιγκαπούρη για πετρέλαια αλλά και πόσο αυστηρή είναι η εφαρμογή των νόμων.

Στην ανακοίνωση *εδώ* αναφέρουν ότι έπιασαν ένα τύπο από ένα ποκεράδικο να κάνει ματαράγκα με τον πρώτο ενός βαποριού για να του δώσει πιο λίγα πετρέλαια από όσα έγραφε  (είναι μπερδεμένο όπως το λέει αφού μπλέχτηκαν πολλοί, για αυτό έχουν βάλει και ...διαγραμμα ποιος λάδωσε ποιον εκέι που λέει Annex A που φάνεται ποιος πήρε τι). Τους έπιασαν και έχουν απαγγείλει κατηγορίες σε όλους και δεν πρόκεοται να ξεμπερδέψουν ευκολα από ό,τι φάινεται αφού τονίζει την "μηδενική ανοχή στη διαφθορά και τις εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες".

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν ξέρω πως είναι σήμερα Παναγιώτη ,αλλά το 90 που ήμουν εκεί ,ούτε μια φορά δεν μας έδωσαν σωστά τα πετρέλαια !Κάθε φορά κάναμε φασαρία για να πάρουμε όλο το πετρέλαιο  !  
Το παράξενο είναι ,ότι σαν χώρα δεν είναι από αυτές που φημίζονται για την διαφθορά τους ! !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε mastrokostas όταν γιά να πρατιγάρει το βαπόρι, έπρεπε να ανεβούν επάνω πρώτα οι πουτάνες κ οι πιτσικόμηδες δεν είναι διαφθορά; :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Φίλε mastrokostas όταν γιά να πρατιγάρει το βαπόρι, έπρεπε να ανεβούν επάνω πρώτα οι πουτάνες κ οι πιτσικόμηδες δεν είναι διαφθορά;


Οι πιτσικόμηδες τι είναι??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είδαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ* τι έιναι οι πιτσικόμηδες. Μάλλον βγάινει από το εγγλέζικο beachcomber και πρ΄πεει στην αρχή να ήταν μόνο αυτοί που ανέβαιναν στα βαπόρια για να πάρουν άχρηστα πράγματα (παλιά σχοινιά, άδεια βαρέλια κ.λπ.) συνήθως πληρώνοντας με τοπικά προϊόντα, τώρα πια έιναι γενικά αυτοί που ανεβαίνουν στα βαπόρια για να πουλήσουν πράγματα.

Πάντως δεν έχει τη διαφθορά άλλων λιμανιών που για να ξεμπερδέψεις πρέπει να λαδώσεις. Ετσι κι αλιώς τώρα πια τα κορίτσια και οι πιτσικόμηδες σταμάτησαν λόγω ISPS όπως είδαμε. Δεν ξέρω αν τότε το επέβαλαν οι αρχές. Σε ένα βαπόρι είχαν φέρει δυο από το πλήρωμα τις γυνάικες τους, ένα βράδυ που γυρνούσαν απέξω σταμάτησε τη λάντζα η κατοφυλακή και ζήτησε τα διαβατήρια των δυο γυναικών και των αντρών τους, στο καπνιστήριο έιχε βγει το σενάριο ότι φοβήθηκαν μήπως έιχαν μπει ευρωπαίες στην πιατσα κι έπαιραν τη δουλεια από τις ντόπιες που τις υποστήριζαν οι αρχές. Αλλά ίσως απλά να ήθελαν να δουν αν ήταν εντάξει μςε το ιμιγκρέισιον και τα υπόλοιπα ήταν σενάρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι πιτσικόμηδες τι είναι??


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι οι μικροέμποροι στην ¶πω Ανατολή που έρχονται κ αραδιάζουν την πραμάτεια τους μέσα στο πλοίο.Ωστόσο έχει πάρει ευρύτερη έννοια κ σημαίνει τον αεριτζή,τον αλπακόλα,τον απατεωνίσκο.
Πίστεψέ με αν κ τα καταφέρνω καλά σε γλώσσες κ ετυμολογία δεν ξέρω την προέλευση της λέξης.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι οι μικροέμποροι στην ¶πω Ανατολή που έρχονται κ αραδιάζουν την πραμάτεια τους μέσα στο πλοίο.Ωστόσο έχει πάρει ευρύτερη έννοια κ σημαίνει τον αεριτζή,τον αλπακόλα,τον απατεωνίσκο.
> Πίστεψέ με αν κ τα καταφέρνω καλά σε γλώσσες κ ετυμολογία δεν ξέρω την προέλευση της λέξης.





> Είδαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ* τι έιναι οι πιτσικόμηδες. Μάλλον βγάινει από το εγγλέζικο beachcomber και πρ΄πεει στην αρχή να ήταν μόνο αυτοί που ανέβαιναν στα βαπόρια για να πάρουν άχρηστα πράγματα (παλιά σχοινιά, άδεια βαρέλια κ.λπ.) συνήθως πληρώνοντας με τοπικά προϊόντα, τώρα πια έιναι γενικά αυτοί που ανεβαίνουν στα βαπόρια για να πουλήσουν πράγματα


Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε mastrokostas όταν γιά να πρατιγάρει το βαπόρι, έπρεπε να ανεβούν επάνω πρώτα οι πουτάνες κ οι πιτσικόμηδες δεν είναι διαφθορά;


Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ήσουν εκεί ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ήσουν εκεί ?


To 81 αλλά κ 90τόσο που γράφεις πιό πίσω χωρίς ISPS δεν νομίζω να είχε διαφορά :Fat: .

----------


## Eng

Τι να σας πω, εγω ξεμπαρκαρω εκει καπου το 2005 και αλλη μια το 2011. Ουτε τετοιες...ουτε τετοιους ειδα... 
Ειδα ομως ενα τεραστιο κωλοδαχτυλο απο το ντοπιο PSC (και εννοω πολυ καλη επιθεωρηση και οχι οτι με εσκισαν..). Αυτα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Την Σιγκαπούρη την έζησα για δυο χρόνια ,όπου κάναμε embarkation – disembarkation σε ένα από το ποιο σύγχρονα για την εποχή cruise terminal μετά το Miami .
Πριν πάμε ,οι ιστορίες από τους παλιούς ναυτικούς ,έδιναν και έπαιρναν , με κύριο θέμα τους πιτσικόμιδες και τις κοκακολούδες όπως τις έλεγαν !
Δεν είδαμε ποτέ τίποτα τέτοιο φυσικά ! Αυτό που είδαμε ήταν μια από τις ποιο σύγχρονες χώρες που είχαμε δει μέχρι τότε .μια από τις ποιο καθαρές , μαζί με το Μονακό , και τις ποιο οργανωμένες . Γι αυτό και είναι και αυτή μια χώρα, μαζί με όλες τις άλλες ,που θα ήθελα να επισκεφτώ ξανά μια μέρα !  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το παρασύνθημα από τα ...κορίτσια ήταν "εσύ τέλει κοκα-κόλα;","τέλει κιμονό;" Είχαν λίγο εμπόρευμα μαζί τους έτσι γιά κάλυψη, ε να μην πει κ κανένας καπετάνιος ότι αυτές εδώ κάνουν το αρχαιότερο επάγγελμα!
Μιά φορά ο κολλητός μου δόκιμος πλοίαρχος πήρε (χωριστά) με τον πατέρα του Γ' μηχανικό την ίδια γυναίκα "Κρατάει ο γέρος καλά" μου λέει. 21χρονα παιδιά ήμασταν κ στα μάτια μας ο 48άρης πατέρας φάνταζε γέρος :Fat:  :Fat: .
Πράγματι κ τότε ήταν μιά προχωρημένη χώρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχει γίνει πολυσύχναστο το λιμάνι συμβαίνουν συχνά ατυχήματα. Είδαμε λίγο καιρό πριν για το ατύχημα που έιχε ένα τουρκικο γκαζάδικο με ένα βιετναμέζικο βαποράκι *εδώ*.

Στις ράδες και στους διαύλους κυκλοφορούν από φορτωμένα γκαζάδικα μέχρι βιαστικά κοντεινεράδικα που πάνε με είκοσι κόμβους και ψαράδες που καλάρουν λίγο έξω από τους διαύλους.

Επειδή δύσκολα θα δούμε από τις εμπλεκόμενες σημάιεες τη διερέυνηση του ατυχήματος πριν λίγο καιρό ας δούμε στο συνημμένο pdf τo πόρισμα από τη διερεύνηση της δανέζικη σημαίας για τη σύγκρουση ενός καντεινεράδικου με έλα μπαλκ κάριερ, για να καταλάβουμε τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν. Όπως μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε στο συνημμένο πόρισμα την κατάσταση δυσκόλεψαν τα ψαράδικα που ψάρευαν εκεί γύρω.
Josephine%20530%20x%20230.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μπραβο Παναγιωτη και ευχαριστουμε για τη κινηση σου. Ηταν πολυ διδακτικο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα ψαραδικα ειναι απο τα μεγαλυτερα προβλημα σε αυτες τις θαλασσες !!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακο σταυροδρόμι .Εδώ ,δεν υπάρχει ναυτικός που να μην έχει σταματήσει ,έστω και για πετρέλαια .Απίθανο μέρος !Ο παράδεισος των αγορών .
> 
> http://www.mpa.gov.sg/


Όπως έιδαμε πολλά βαπόρια πάιρνουν πετρέλαια στη Σιγκαπούρη. Στο βίντεο παρακάτω βλέπουμε στα τρία πρώτα λεπτά (που έιναι λίγο διαφημιστικά, αλλα έχουν ωράιες εικόνες από το λιμάνι και τις ράδες και καπου διακρίνεται και το τελεφερίκ για τη Σεντόζα που μιλούσαμε για αυτό στην πρώτη σελίδα) μια περιγραφή και στο υπόλοιπο βίντεο πληροφορίες γιατις διαδικασίες και τη χαρτούρα που έχουν για να πάρει ένα βαπόρι πετρέλαια. Στο βίντεο δέιχνει τι πρπει αν προσέξει ο Πρώτος Μηχανικός.Αν και οι Σιγκαπουριάνοι ποκεράδες είχαν όνομα ότι είναι αετοί στο να σε κλέβουν στα πετρέλαια.

----------

